# Panfish Limit(s) 25 & 50???



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ray , 
I had our truck driver ask me the question today -one that I've always considered asking ; and may have been answered here before.....
IF , according to the rule book ~
A fisherperson catches twenty-five bluegills AND fifty yellow perch fishing INLAND waters, are they within the legal limits of the fishing rulebook?
The way the book is worded , it seems someone can LEGALLY take a total of seventy-five panfish . 25 Gills & 50 Perch... I have always tossed Bluegills back when the Perch were goin' just because ...
*I Loooooooooooooooooooove Perch!

:lol:

*That & I didn't want to cut into my mees 0' perch for dinner!

So Boehr 0' wise one...., WuddYa say???

Thanks AGAIN!!

 Robert


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes. Separate limits.

You can legally keep 50 perch and 25 bluegills (bluegills include: black and white crappies, bluegill, green and hybrid sunfish, longear, pumpkinseed, redear, rock bass, and warmouth.)


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

What PWood stated above is correct.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

What he said...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Not that 50 perch isn't 'nuff to clean & eat!!

Thanks Ray!
You are STILL 'da man!

Robert


----------

